# "Big Mama" Update!



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 8, 2008)

*Howdy Friends!!:hubba: Here's some more photo's of "Big Mama"! I think, I'll get at least 7 or more ounces:yay: , when I harvest her at the end of this month.  It all depends on the trichomes, I'm looking for 50% amber! Thanks to all, for helping us along, during this growing season :aok:and a special thanks, to Marijuana Passion, for allowing myself,:headbang2:  to be a part of this site!!:aok: *


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 8, 2008)

is very nice. Can she come over to stay. What did you feed this monster? she  looks great


----------



## zipflip (Oct 8, 2008)

wat strain is she? or is she from bagseed?


----------



## aaonehundred (Oct 8, 2008)

Very SWEEET . .. Big Mamma looks like a fine piece.. .


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice, buddy :aok:


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi ms4ms! I've been giving her, Advanced Nutrients! The Mirco, Grow, Bloom,Carboload and Big Bud!! I think, they are the best!


----------



## orstalk (Oct 9, 2008)

amazing. how did you get your plant to grow out like that?


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello zipflip! She's from bagseed, out of Spain! I had germerated 3 seeds and only one was a female. She's mostly an outside plant but I do bring her in if the weather is not so good! While she was in veg. stage, I took 3 clones off her and they are under a 400 watt hps system! I'll get enough off of all, to last me through the winter, he, he, he!!


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 9, 2008)

Howdy orstalk! I didn't do anything special really! She has been grown outside, in the full sun light and in a 7 gal. plastic container, that is 14 inches deep! You can't beat full sun light, he, he, he!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2008)

*She's a beauty and looking great. :hubba: *


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 9, 2008)

Bonjour Brothers Grunt! Thanks, man!! That means alot, coming from such an experinced grower, as yourself!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

damn, those ''ladies'' are pretty sexy my friend, you always amaze me with your pictures man, thanks for uploading them.

peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

